# Limited Public IPv6 Beta Release DigitalOcean



## Jack (May 9, 2014)




----------



## MannDude (May 9, 2014)

Nice!

It constantly surprises me nowadays, that although I don't use IPv6, I think all but one of my service providers are already supporting it.


----------



## fizzyjoe908 (May 9, 2014)

There's no reason for small to medium service providers not to support it. The additional costs are negligible.

In my opinion, DO should have supported v6 from the start. It's not like they started back in the 90s - they had all the tools they needed to support v6 from the beginning.


----------



## DomainBop (May 9, 2014)

I'm not a grandfathered user so no IPv6 beta for me...not that I really give a **** because I was planning on switching to Simplercloud when the last of my DO credit runs out later this month.


----------



## nunim (May 9, 2014)

When this hits wide release I may actually start to use some of my DO credit. It'll make a very cost effective node in SG, the lack of v6 has been what's holding me back.


----------



## Taronyu (May 10, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> I'm not a grandfathered user so no IPv6 beta for me...not that I really give a **** because I was planning on switching to Simplercloud when the last of my DO credit runs out later this month.


I am grandfathered... but no email.


----------



## Francisco (May 11, 2014)

So are they allocating /64's to a user? a droplet? Or is it /128's?

Francisco


----------



## Jack (May 11, 2014)

Francisco said:


> So are they allocating /64's to a user? a droplet? Or is it /128's?
> 
> 
> Francisco


/128's according to rm_ on LET.


----------



## Francisco (May 11, 2014)

Jack said:


> /128's according to rm_ on LET.


Did he lose his shit over it?

I know he was fairly annoyed back in the day with the whole 'random IPV6 addresses' setup that most providers do/did.

Francisco


----------



## Jack (May 11, 2014)

Francisco said:


> Did he lose his shit over it?
> 
> 
> I know he was fairly annoyed back in the day with the whole 'random IPV6 addresses' setup that most providers do/did.
> ...



Pretty much.. mpkossen has a valid point with doing /128's vs /64's though... In regards to google filter per /64 so if you stick say 100+ clients per /64 one of them is naughty and spams... all the other clients suffering from it.


----------



## Francisco (May 11, 2014)

Jack said:


> Pretty much.. mpkossen has a valid point with doing /128's vs /64's though... In regards to google filter per /64 so if you stick say 100+ clients per /64 one of them is naughty and spams... all the other clients suffering from it.


Oh I agree. IRC networks ban by /64's and such now. I know the /64 we feed our '16 per plan' out of is banned half the time from Freenode due to either excessive connections or someone being a douche.

Blacklists will likely do /64's or, what I still think will happen, some of the major mail providers won't enable V6 to limit how much spam gets sent.

Francisco


----------



## D. Strout (May 11, 2014)

Yay! Grandfathered user here. Got my SGP box up to look around.



Francisco said:


> So are they allocating /64's to a user? a droplet? Or is it /128's?
> 
> Francisco


Yup, /128s. I was actually kind of thrown off at first because, well, here's what it looks like in the panel:



...So naturally I tried an ip -6 addr add, but no dice  I guess they hand out /128s out of a /64 block. I've submitted a suggestion to "do it right" on DigitalOcean's uservoice page. Here it is, if you care to vote for it.


----------

